# Insurance companies required documents



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay,

After getting a quote from my existing insurance company, and it went up $1000 for nothing, no claims, etc., I decided to get a second quote from another insurance company. Well, I applied 3 weeks ago, paperwork galore, etc, but NOTHING was said or requested at the time for loss runs from the other company for the last 3 years. This surprised me, as I thought it was normal for it to be requested.

So, insurance runs out in a few weeks, and I'm hounding the new place for the quote. Just so happens that my wife works there, and as usual, it's the broker dealing with my wife's employer that's taking forever. Well, today, again, just a few weeks before my policy runs dry, I get a call that the new company wants Loss runs 3 years, and I'm required to have every commercial account sign this waiver attached. If I won't get all the clients signatures, then they would void my insurance at that time because of it.

Now read page one of the addendum. What does the first paragraph say ? Do not include in your contract, but get them to sign it anyway.

Never heard of an insurance company dictating what your agreement with your customer would be..... until now..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I thought you were good to go. What happens during a storm, you pick up a new customer, you have to notify insurance company? They don't just want some of the profit. They want it all.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Run far, and run fast from this company.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

"Please do not put this disclaimer on your contract with your customer"...lol. Duh hey dumb snowplower...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

They didn't even change my price when I added commercial plowing. Try nationwide


----------



## jcoria (Sep 28, 2011)

Dogplow pm me. My insurance lady got me a great price on gl. I don't know how to pm lol


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Dog I got some vacant properties for rent and can line you up some snow work. So come over to America and get out of the communist republic of New Jersey. Hell I even have some lager in the fridge.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

kimber750;2054094 said:


> Hey Dog I got some vacant properties for rent and can line you up some snow work. So come over to America and get out of the communist republic of New Jersey. Hell I even have some lager in the fridge.


If I wasn't tied to a ball and chain, I'd take you up on that in a heartbeat.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Whiffyspark;2053977 said:


> They didn't even change my price when I added commercial plowing. Try nationwide


You got 1-2 million or whatever in commercial INS for nothing? free....

IMO, you got nothing, did you ever see your policy?

ps you have been fishing for a while it's time you got a bite...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Man you guys got troubles in NJ. You mentioned one time about you could get the snow insurance with landscapers GL. Any way you could do that and be covered on your summer projects.

I mean this is a simple thing here NY. You just add completed snow operations to your GL. It does not matter what kind of GL you are holding.

Good Luck


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Whiffyspark;2053977 said:


> They didn't even change my price when I added commercial plowing. Try nationwide


Not available here.



jcoria;2054035 said:


> Dogplow pm me. My insurance lady got me a great price on gl. I don't know how to pm lol


Thanks Joel,

I just got off the phone with her. Will let you know how it all goes.

Seems like a very nice person. Hopefully, she can shed some light on this.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;2054194 said:


> Not available here.
> 
> Thanks Joel,
> 
> ...


Maybe they saw the pics of you molesting a fire hydrant. 

My rates have never changed.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

kimber750;2054235 said:


> Maybe they saw the pics of you molesting a fire hydrant.
> 
> My rates have never changed.


That's it...the hydrant...

Inreased 1000 last year and 1100 this year. Hopefully this New contact works out


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2054177 said:


> You got 1-2 million or whatever in commercial INS for nothing? free....
> 
> IMO, you got nothing, did you ever see your policy?
> 
> ps you have been fishing for a while it's time you got a bite...


I already had landscaping. I made it very clear what we were doing. She sent me a new policy 2 weeks later.

How I got it for free, I'll never know. But I was already paying $250 a month


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Whiffyspark;2054281 said:


> I already had landscaping. I made it very clear what we were doing. She sent me a new policy 2 weeks later.
> 
> How I got it for free, I'll never know. But I was already paying $250 a month


Cool,
If you have it in writing, I'd just pay it too and shut up.


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Looks like the template is to limit your potential liability by explaining that you can't control the weather.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

CHPL;2054357 said:


> Looks like the template is to limit your potential liability by explaining that you can't control the weather.


The part that no one has been able to explain from the INS co. is what exactly am I supposed to do with it ? My wife surmises that it's to be provided to the commercial clients in a separate signed notification or form. The paper specifically says it's not a legal document, and is not to be included in any of the contracts with the customers, yet I've been told to get them to sign it, or I will not have any coverage on that account.

Really odd, although I'm sure it's just as some sort of back up notification should there be a claim of loss.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

My ins co doesn't have that form, however they review each contract for terms. They refuse to insure any client that doesn't control the entire scope of services. This includes sanding, salting, and plowing. Pretty much precludes working for a national,which I think is great.


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Dogplow Dodge;2054519 said:


> The part that no one has been able to explain from the INS co. is what exactly am I supposed to do with it ? My wife surmises that it's to be provided to the commercial clients in a separate signed notification or form. The paper specifically says it's not a legal document, and is not to be included in any of the contracts with the customers, yet I've been told to get them to sign it, or I will not have any coverage on that account.
> 
> Really odd, although I'm sure it's just as some sort of back up notification should there be a claim of loss.


A few years ago my insurance sent us a document with verbage to incorporate into our contracts. Similar to what you have. We did, our lawyer reviewed it and was pretty happy with it. He said As long as it gets signed it adds more responsibilty on the property owner.

That is probably what they are looking for.
It looks like it gets added to the bottom of your contract after you put the scope of work and pricing.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Dogplow, it is not uncommon today to see insurance carriers issue these documents. You are likely getting this from an Excess and Surplus Lines (E&S) carrier where the applicable forms/endorsements (and your written acceptance) are only available. It is very unlikely that a licensed carrier is putting these documents forward to you as they generally do not have the state filings necessary. While there is nothing wrong with purchasing your insurance from the E&S marketplace, and you may not have a choice here, it is critical that your insurance agent/broker is well versed in this area and makes sure the forms/endorsements/exclusions are acceptable to you. Good luck.
Ben/Insurance


----------

